# New hobbyist from Quebec



## Debovsky (Sep 14, 2021)

I've been a quiet member since last winter when I signed up but now decided to say hello. I bought a King Industrial combo mill/lathe last January and made some chips with it. Few tough lessons learned later, I trust I have improved my skills and knowledge into the art. Because I believe that machining is a form of art. You've got to be creative in order to produce something out of raw material. I'm an engineer and I'm simply fascinated by those who create things. Really want to be part of the gang.! I'm currently building and aircraft from a kit. Time to time I need parts that are most of the time impossible to get at a decent price from local machine shops. They just HATE fabricating your little gizmo because it is disruptive among their big client workflow.

Just sold the combo yesterday and ordered a BB CX706. This is a model I feel will fit better my needs. I wanted to have a variable speed machine to avoid changing speed through pulleys and straps. A "motorized" cross-feed is a feature I really appreciated from my former machine although, not really working well despite countless hours troubleshooting. I hope this one will operate better.

Cheers to you all.


----------



## gerritv (Sep 14, 2021)

Welcome.
I have a very similar King KC1022 (but no power cross feed) so ask away if you need help.

Gerrit


----------



## Canadium (Sep 14, 2021)

Welcome from Hamilton Ontario! Love the idea of a home built aircraft! Hope to hear more about it!


----------



## RobinHood (Sep 14, 2021)

Welcome.

There is another fellow from Gatineau, QC on this forum. He has built an Ultralight aircraft. Search for Marc Moreau‘s posts. I believe he introduced his aircraft in one of them. Great stuff.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 14, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Debovsky (Sep 14, 2021)

Canadium said:


> Welcome from Hamilton Ontario! Love the idea of a home built aircraft! Hope to hear more about it!


I thought maybe I could share few pictures of my two current project.  One is the aircraft build; an RV-14A. The kit comes from Van's Aircraft in Oregon, USA. I'm now 6 years into that build. 

The other one is a Harley-Davidson Sportster 883 which I converted from a "Low" version to a "Scrambler" style. I just finish fabricating the air filter to increase the engine breathing capacity. Below is a picture "before" vs "after". That "after" version now bears parts fabricated with my 3D printer AND the combo lathe/mill. I love my personal workshop !!


----------



## Brent H (Sep 14, 2021)

Wow!  Beautiful work @Debovsky - well done!!!   Make sure doors are wide enough to let that project outside!! LOL

welcome to the forum!!


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 14, 2021)

What's with all the aircraft builders being in QC?

Welcome from Calgary


----------



## Debovsky (Sep 14, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> What's with all the aircraft builders being in QC?
> 
> Welcome from Calgary


We are a few builder around here banging rivets and sometime composite material like so in the rest of Canada. Proportionally, I'd say we compare to our neighbors south of the border.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 14, 2021)

Debovsky said:


> We are a few builder around here banging rivets and sometime composite material like so in the rest of Canada. Proportionally, I'd say we compare to our neighbors south of the border.



Some one else on this forum has a 1/2 built ultralight that has turned into a life long project.  For the life of me I can't recall who that is.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 14, 2021)

RV-14 / 14A - Van's Aircraft Total Performance RV Kit Planes (vansaircraft.com)


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Sep 14, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 14, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> RV-14 / 14A - Van's Aircraft Total Performance RV Kit Planes (vansaircraft.com)



Love it, I want one. LOL

This was our Vintage Aircraft Restorers group from the Western Development museum in Moose Jaw  attempt to build aircraft from scratch.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Sep 17, 2021)

Debovsky said:


> J'ai pensé que je pourrais peut-être partager quelques photos de mes deux projets en cours. L'un est la construction de l'avion; un RV-14A. Le kit provient de Van's Aircraft en Oregon, aux États-Unis. J'ai maintenant 6 ans dans cette construction.
> 
> L'autre est une Harley-Davidson Sportster 883 que j'ai convertie d'une version "Low" à un style "Scrambler". Je viens de finir de fabriquer le filtre à air pour augmenter la capacité respiratoire du moteur. Ci-dessous, une image "avant" vs "après". Cette version "après" porte maintenant des pièces fabriquées avec mon imprimante 3D ET le combo tour/moulin. J'adore mon atelier personnel !!View attachment 17090
> View attachment 17089[/CITATION]
> Wow nice bird un bel oiseau.  Beaucoup d'heures a faire encore. Je viens de finir mon pendulaire  Microbel avec un moteur Swissauto 250.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Sep 17, 2021)

Bonjour en passant je m'appelle Marc Moreau je suis de Gatineau Bienvenue . J'ai construit des chariots paramoteur  j'ai aussi installé un moteur 900 ace de Bombadier dans un pendulaire. J'aime tout ce qui vole Hélico,paramoteur , cessna, pendulaire. Mais pas les ballons.


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 18, 2021)

Marc Moreau said:


> Bonjour en passant je m'appelle Marc Moreau je suis de Gatineau Bienvenue . J'ai construit des chariots paramoteur  j'ai aussi installé un moteur 900 ace de Bombadier dans un pendulaire. J'aime tout ce qui vole Hélico,paramoteur , cessna, pendulaire. Mais pas les ballons.



I read and understand a bit of French, but not enough to write it well. Certainly well enough to understand your post Marc. Please forgive me for replying en anglais. 

When I was a boy, I dreamed about airplanes and submarines - both move in 3D - and I loved the freedom.  When I was a young man 20 years later, I dreamed about building a Sea Wind amphibious plane. I even bought the kit instructions. Then I learned that spin training (deliberately putting the plane into a spiraling nose dive) was part of getting a pilots license and the dream died.

There is no seawind in my future now. I'm in my 70's and the only things I pilot off-road today are very slow tractors. However, I still love the idea of flying and I have a small collection of remote control planes and helicopters that I fly from time to time. Last but not least, I love Microsoft Flight Simulator on my desktop computer. 

I have no interest in balloons either. 

I think it's very cool that you guys are building your own planes! You are living my dream and I'm soooo jealous! 

I'm relatively new to this forum too, so it feels a bit odd to welcome anyone else. But I can certainly say hi, and nice to meet you on line @Debovsky! I hope you enjoy your time on the forum as much as I have!


----------



## Marc Moreau (Sep 18, 2021)

Ok my name is Marc Moreau I am from Gatineau on the past I build some paramotor trike I install a 900 ace engine from a Bombardier skidoo on a ULM pendular. I love every thing can  fly chpper paramotor air plane cessna but no air baloon.


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 18, 2021)

Marc Moreau said:


> Ok my name is Marc Moreau I am from Gatineau on the past I build some paramotor trike I install a 900 ace engine from a Bombardier skidoo on a ULM pendular. I love every thing can  fly chpper paramotor air plane cessna but no air baloon.



Your English is WAAAYYY better than my French! I almost accepted a job at Bombardier in their engineering division about 30 years ago. My wife and I stayed for two weeks looking at homes and checking out the area. We both loved it and my family were all on board to go! If I had taken the job, my French would be awesome by now and my children would all be bilingual too. Sometimes I regret not going. 

Do you have your helicopter pilots license?


----------



## Marc Moreau (Sep 18, 2021)

I try to be good in inglish since I was a kid it's hard but I alway's try.


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 18, 2021)

J'ai admiree vous pour ca. Petetre, je pose ce j'ecris en Francais avec vous, et vous ecris avec mois en anglais?


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 18, 2021)

Faite ca sont heureux, mais probablement non le meilleire. 

We could also do it the other way around since my ability to read French is pretty good and I bet you read English just fine too.


----------

